# Adobe Flash Player version 11.1.0  wot



## Jake (Sep 8, 2013)

so when I go to some websites, it called me "To view this page ensure that Adobe Flash Player version 11.1.0 or greater is installed."
I have installed it several times, and it says the installation is complete, but I still get the same error. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mino (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you restart the browser? Your pocuter as well if you're on Windows.


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2013)

yer I did I guess i will restart again

nope. still giving me error

i just uninstalled and re installed and still no work WOT


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2013)

now it gives me this message when i go to the update page

http://prntscr.com/1q0kw7

but it still tells me the error.......


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 8, 2013)

Jake, what browser are you using?  Can you try another?


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2013)

chrome. 
I've tried in firefox, same error. the add on's in chrome also say i have the 11.8 version :\ so idno why its not registering on websites...

http://prntscr.com/1q0pgc


----------

